# Best tracking app?



## Smokeyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

Any recommendations for apps? Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I use MotionX. Easy to use GPS, maps, waypoints, tracking distance, speed, elevation and recording your rides. It's not specific to horseback riding. Cheap (1.99$)

Only down side, it drains the phone battery and since I ride alone, my phone has to work in an emergency. So I have a Garmin for recording my ride. I open MotionX only if I get lost, as a back up for mapping my position.

I know a lot of riders use Endomondo.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I use Map My Ride (free app on my Android)
I used to use Endomondo until I discovered that it was usually coming up nearly 10% short for total miles.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I also use MotionX, along with a high-capacity battery pack case. It works really well for me.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I use Endomondo. Very convenient! For iPhone or Droids, and has a website you can use along with the app.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

I use EquiTrack. Made specifically for horseback riding. I really only use the 'freestyle' option because I don't tend to use it during arena work. (Though it does have training programs preprogrammed if you are working on your flat work in the arena).

I like it because I can have multiple horses in my "barn" and it tracks mileage, calories and all sorts of other info for each horse. GPS works and stores all my rides so I can evaluate distance and timing based on multiple variables. And I use it for notes, like when I wormed, or if my horse was feeling off. 

I have it linked to my calendar so it saves my rides and timing and I can take a quick glance of my progress.

It's around $5 on iTunes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I used to use Endomondo but it drained my battery something fierce and was always losing signal. So I switched to Runkeeper. They don't have a setting specifically for horseback riding, so I just set it to "other". So far it has worked great for us! I am able to save notes at the end of the ride to indicate which horse I rode and how it went 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

AL-Thanks for posting! I think I'll have to purchase that one :O

prairiewindlady-This is off topic, but I just had to say the bridle in your avatar is bomb xD <3


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Any for windows phone users? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

